

Cello made from Lego - theblackbox
http://blog.makezine.com/archive/2009/09/cello_made_from_lego.html

======
rudle
I was immediately reminded of this: [http://www.amazon.com/Acoustica-Alarm-
Sound-Performs-Aphex/d...](http://www.amazon.com/Acoustica-Alarm-Sound-
Performs-Aphex/dp/B0009XT8KQ)

